# Neil on a rant.



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Neil, you are the best...

https://news.google.com/articles/CAIiEHaaaIFNs2mvqUdRSHoEwBUqGQgEKhAIACoHCAowqeP_CjDdg_oCMMTh6QU?hl=en-CA&gl=CA&ceid=CA:en

Come back to Canada


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

does Neil have an "off" button?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I find it interesting that various prominent Canadians in the entertainment industry have pursued U.S, citizenship expressly for the purpose of being able to vote _against_ Trump. Of course, they tend to live in states where the vote is largely Democrat (California and New York), so their intentions are a drop in a bucket. If they wanted to do some good they'd move to Tennessee or Kentucky.

That said, as much as I'm glad musicians _think_ about matters of public policy,and as much as they certainly have a right to express their views, sometimes they need to keep those thoughts to themselves until the mastering is done, rather than circulating the demos.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Wonder what the red tape on his wrist is for?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

mhammer said:


> I find it interesting that various prominent Canadians in the entertainment industry have pursued U.S, citizenship expressly for the purpose of being able to vote _against_ Trump


At least all those entertainers that promised to 'escape' and come up here when he got elected didn't materialize.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I got news for Neil - the United States ain't his country.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Smug Dems don't care about facts like that.


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

Wardo said:


> I got news for Neil - the United States ain't his country.


It is now!! He just got his citizenship recently


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Wardo said:


> I got news for Neil - the United States ain't his country.


Is now.


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

Lincoln said:


> does Neil have an "off" button?


Hope not.


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

laristotle said:


> Smug Dems don't care about facts like that.


Whats with the insults


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

player99 said:


> Is now.


They gotta do something them migrants .. lol


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

bluebayou said:


> Whats with the insults


How is stating fact an insult?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Neil Young has likely paid more US Taxes than all of your American white trailer living yahoos put together.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Or he’s paid enough accountants to pay less taxes


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

laristotle said:


> How is stating fact an insult?


Proof.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I find it odd that Young would take US citizenship at this stage in his life; I suppose that he has his reasons but he could be dead in couple of years so what does it matter.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Lock 'er up.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Could care less where Neil Young goes, as long as it's not Canada.


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

jb welder said:


> Lock 'er up.


Sheesh.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Artists should stop talking politics and sing... or sing poorly in Neil's case.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Morkolo said:


> Artists should stop talking politics and sing... or sing poorly in Neil's case.


Boner from U2 is another one who should probably keep to his day job.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

"Long ago in the book of old,
Before the chapter
where dreams unfold
A battle raged
on the open page"


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Morkolo said:


> Artists should stop talking politics and sing... or sing poorly in Neil's case.


Yeah, go back to singing Neil. We don’t want no political views. Let’s hear Southern Man or Ohio or something.


----------



## 12 stringer (Jan 5, 2019)

AFAIC I don’t consider Neil Young and the likes of him Canadian. They clearly are “Mmmericans” by choice, by where they live, vote, work, want to be and where they’ll die. They are Americans who just have been inconveniently born in Canada. Canadian citizenship should be revoked to anyone who chooses to become citizen of another country. I spent years in the Canadian Army and call me over-patriotic but this kind of “patriotism” a-la Young irritates me to no end.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

bluebayou said:


> Proof.


Ok, you got me.
I couldn't find a meme to back up my comment.


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

Southern man don't need him around anyhow.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I like Neil when he’s playing acoustic instruments and singing.

I’m not interested in his technical, moral or political advice.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I wish I was rich enough to be that virtuous.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I don't consider Neil Young's opinions, attitudes, or actions any further out there than most of the members of this forum, and a few of us might be more outrageous if we had the resources or the balls. His music is cool, I even played in a tribute band, but he ain't my spirit guide or anything.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mooh said:


> I don't consider Neil Young's opinions, attitudes, or actions any further out there than most of the members of this forum, and a few of us might be more outrageous if we had the resources or the balls. His music is cool, I even played in a tribute band, but he ain't my spirit guide or anything.


I’m sure most of us agree, but then again most of us wouldn’t take political or moral advice from another forum mate either.

Neil should stick to his knitting IMO.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Sneaky said:


> Yeah, go back to singing Neil. We don’t want no political views. Let’s hear Southern Man or Ohio or something.


Sorry if I touched a nerve, but it's hard to correctly respond to a political topic posted in a sub forum that's not supposed to contain political discourse.

That said, I can respect creative songwriting regardless of what side of the political spectrum it comes from. If I want to listen to Neil I would prefer it be a song and not his extreme left wing climate activist crap.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

laristotle said:


> How is stating fact an insult?


As much as I'd be a conservative if in the US, theres nothing wrong with the dems. Its those far left types like Bernie Saunders you have to worry about. 

And just for clarification, political talk is ok here now?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> And just for clarification, political talk is ok here now?


No 

But I will admit that it is hard to talk about "protest singers" without getting a little political. Guthrie, Weavers, PP&M, Dylan, Young, Baez, Joni, Sex Pistols, .....................


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

guitarman2 said:


> theres nothing wrong with the dems


I was commenting on the smug ones.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Milkman said:


> ,...then again most of us wouldn’t take political or moral advice from another forum mate either..


you should probably check the political forum before posting this


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

What exactly is Neil trying to say about bass players?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

12 stringer said:


> Canadian citizenship should be revoked to anyone who chooses to become citizen of another country


Why? My wife was born here but is a 1st gen Italian so she got her Italian citizenship for a number of reasons. Family ties back in Italy included. Also gives her the privilege to vote and easier transport to Italy if necessary. It's pretty important to some people so I'll have to rather strongly disagree. I'm also an Army brat BTW, so I'm just as patriotic as yourself. Entire family was in the service.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Dorian2 said:


> It's pretty important to some people so I'll have to rather strongly disagree.


Same here.
Especially when one has family in another country.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Dorian2 said:


> Why? My wife was born here but is a 1st gen Italian so she got her Italian citizenship for a number of reasons. Family ties back in Italy included. Also gives her the privilege to vote and easier transport to Italy if necessary. It's pretty important to some people so I'll have to rather strongly disagree. I'm also an Army brat BTW, so I'm just as patriotic as yourself. Entire family was in the service.


Both grandfathers had dual, one grandmother had dual, dad had dual and a niece and nephew have Canadian and Australian citizenship. I see no problem with that. Just like anyone else Neil has a right to say what ever he wants.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

mhammer said:


> Of course, they tend to live in states where the vote is largely Democrat (California and New York), so their intentions are a drop in a bucket. If they wanted to do some good they'd move to Tennessee or Kentucky.


Take on both Trump and the Confederates? Poor Neil.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> Take on both Trump and the Confederates? Poor Neil.


Nah, Neil would fit right in in Kentucky or Tennessee. Arkansas too.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I've never cared much for Neil's music. And that's the best part of him.

'Nuff said.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Wardo said:


> I find it odd that Young would take US citizenship at this stage in his life; I suppose that he has his reasons but he could be dead in couple of years so what does it matter.


obviously for tax reasons. and that's how you tell he has no loyalty to anyone in the first place. he didn't believe in canada enough to pay the taxes there, or fight to change the system. he comes here, and complains about things here too. he didn't come here because he thinks it's better. he came here because it's cheaper.



guitarman2 said:


> As much as I'd be a conservative if in the US, theres nothing wrong with the dems. Its those far left types like Bernie Saunders you have to worry about.


that's the part everyone has a hard time trying to understand, and the democrat party doesn't want to admit. the far left IS the democrat party now. every single candidate floated this election is a socialist. every-single-one. all the mouth pieces are far left radicals
bernie sanders
maxine waters 
aoc
ilhan omar 
rashida tlaib
ayanna pressley
al green
and those are just the most prominent and outspoken. pelosi never took the chance to get those folks in line when she had the chance. now that they see they are once again un electable, they're in a panic. if that were not so, you wouldn't have them trying to float collusion 2.0 they're already attacking bernie, who is likely going to be their nominee. if they keep him, they have no chance at the whitehouse. if they rob him again, bernie bros are going to riot. 
you have an alarming (for the left) exodus to the gop from people disgusted with their utter incompetence and string of failures. they're losing large numbers of minority voters to trump. the fear mongering, 2 tier justice system, cancel culture, woke culture, hardline feminism, pandering to the alphabet community, and ridiculous opinions on abortion...people have had just about enough of that bullshit. you're seeing it here, and in the uk. as far as the pendulum swings one way, it eventually swings the other.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> obviously for tax reasons. and that's how you tell he has no loyalty to anyone in the first place. he didn't believe in canada enough to pay the taxes there, or fight to change the system. he comes here, and complains about things here too. he didn't come here because he thinks it's better. he came here because it's cheaper.


If he still has his Canadian Citizenship I believe that he has to pay taxes in both countries. As far as his loyalty goes, you'll have to ask him but I think he went to the states because that's where the work was/is.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> obviously for tax reasons. and that's how you tell he has no loyalty to anyone in the first place. he didn't believe in canada enough to pay the taxes there, or fight to change the system. he comes here, and complains about things here too. he didn't come here because he thinks it's better. he came here because it's cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what I'm afraid of. All this woke\cancel culture left wing crap has the tendency to swing it back too far to the right which isn't good either. "Why can't we all just get along" and meet somewhere in the center.
I used to identify more as left of center but the new lefties have me believing I'm a far righty even though none of my ideals have changed.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

so after 54 years of living in the USA he has become a US citizen. Last time I checked snow birds had to leave after 6 months. I wonder why the US government just did not eject him. He has always had a problem with the way things are run down there.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

cheezyridr said:


> obviously for tax reasons. and that's how you tell he has no loyalty to anyone in the first place. he didn't believe in canada enough to pay the taxes there, or fight to change the system. he comes here, and complains about things here too. he didn't come here because he thinks it's better. he came here because it's cheaper.


I saw his loyalty about 20 years ago, when he backed US farmers at the expense of Canadian farmers. He probably didn't give a flying fuq about either of them, he was promoting himself. As usual.

Just as well. Canada don't need him around anyhow. Good riddance.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

not just neil but any entertainer. their opinions are dogshit


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Oh so political discussions are ok now?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> not just neil but any entertainer. their opinions are dogshit


I guess entertainers are allowed to have an opinion like anyone else but if I go to see them in concert I'm not there to hear their political opinions


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

guitarman2 said:


> I guess entertainers are allowed to have an opinion like anyone else but if I go to see them in concert I'm not there to hear their political opinions


ever tried to have a rational conversation about money with a young child? you can't. they have no concept of what it takes to earn the money needed to run a household, and what that responsibility is like. a child is someone who is taken care of. entertainers who have spent their entire life being taken care of by personal assistants & handlers aren't capable of having a valid opinion. they don't live in the real world. when you have so much money that it puts you above the cares of every day people, there is no way you can relate. you might have all the good intentions in the world, but you're still a child in that sense. that's why right leaning individuals are so rare in the entertainment industry. neil young or tom cruise, or howard stern - those people could walk away from their trade this afternoon, and if they were negligibly smart about it, still live a better life than probably anyone on this board without ever earning one more penny for the rest of their lives. just about all of them are incapable of doing that. 99% of them are entirely incapable of living your life


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

after reading the article, it appears what set Neil off was Trump using his song "keep on rockin' in the free world" at his campaign rallies


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

Scotty said:


> Neil, you are the best...
> 
> https://news.google.com/articles/CAIiEHaaaIFNs2mvqUdRSHoEwBUqGQgEKhAIACoHCAowqeP_CjDdg_oCMMTh6QU?hl=en-CA&gl=CA&ceid=CA:en
> 
> Come back to Canada


Neil could not have said it any better !!!!
I am an American and have seen Presidents come and go ..... PrimaDonald is the worst.
American Republicans have a bad case of Stockholm Syndrome, the attention span of an Alzheimer patient who smoked too much PCP and lack total empathy for others.
Trump supporters remind me of a Meth addict that I seen arguing with a fire hydrant last month, in front of my house.
I seriously would love to become a Canadian Citizen !!!!


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Smug Dems don't care about facts like that.


On February 28th, 2020, PrimaDonald said. " Their ( Democrats ) latest Hoax, the Coronavirus, is like the Russian Collusion Hoax " ....

Seem like Putin's Agent Orange in the White House didn't take the virus serious ....now it is estimated that 100,000 could possibly die ....that is more than all Americans that died in Military operations in Iraq, Afghanistan. Desert Storm ( I served in that one ), Vietnam and Korean conflicts.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

AJ6stringsting said:


> I seriously would love to become a Canadian Citizen !!!!


Search Roxham Road. It’s a border crossing point where migrants walk into Canada unhindered; the cops are there to help with your luggage and and there is a temporary accommodation facility set up until permanent residences can be found and you will be put on a medical plan indefinitely which plan is better than health coverage available to citizens. While the foregoing might seem like scathing sarcasm it is in fact true.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

If you're not a visible minority, they may not allow you to pass.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Wardo said:


> Search Roxham Road. It’s a border crossing point where migrants walk into Canada unhindered; the cops are there to help with your luggage and and there is a temporary accommodation facility set up until permanent residences can be found and you will be put on a medical plan indefinitely which plan is better than health coverage available to citizens.


How do you know the details, is that how you snuck in here?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

sulphur said:


> .. how you snuck in here?


Witness relocation program.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

If this was a thread about Ted Nugent going on a rant I would have received about 20 reports asking me to shut it down.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

.. lol


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

davetcan said:


> If this was a thread about Ted Nugent going on a rant I would have received about 20 reports asking me to shut it down.



Well, I think we can do without either one. As musicians, I enjoy both. Beyond that, both spew verbal garbage on a regular basis and have no more importance than you and I.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

davetcan said:


> If this was a thread about Ted Nugent going on a rant I would have received about 20 reports asking me to shut it down.


no need to thank me


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

LOL


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

cheezyridr said:


> no need to thank me


thank you

The triad for quality of life, 12:30 mark;
_1) Earn your own way
2) Live within your means
3) Save for a rainy day_


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

davetcan said:


> If this was a thread about Ted Nugent going on a rant I would have received about 20 reports asking me to shut it down.



Please nuke it. It has survived because most people stopped reading it long ago and the regular crew of political squawk boxers have carried it on.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I was always a huge Neil fan too, but he gets into his politics & BS, I have to turn him off. 

Same thing with David Crosby. I was happily watching one of his resent interviews when all of a sudden he starts spewing crap about a Greta "the puppet" Whateverthefvckhernameis being the best thing to come along in 20 years. Now I can't watch him either.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

traynor_garnet said:


> Please nuke it. It has survived because most people stopped reading it long ago and the regular crew of political squawk boxers have carried it on.


I agree, although I think Dave was just bringing it up to draw attention as to how the conservative membership here don’t draw attention to the political threads in the general forum and we can’t delete it because we don’t have enough content here as is.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

Wardo said:


> Search Roxham Road. It’s a border crossing point where migrants walk into Canada unhindered; the cops are there to help with your luggage and and there is a temporary accommodation facility set up until permanent residences can be found and you will be put on a medical plan indefinitely which plan is better than health coverage available to citizens. While the foregoing might seem like scathing sarcasm it is in fact true.





laristotle said:


> If you're not a visible minority, they may not allow you to pass.


I have money .... I am a minority, I'm a Comanche.

If I move to Canada, I go there to become 100% Canadian and I would rather work than have a hand out ....I'd rather be a functional Canadian Citizen ....not a transplant leach from the U. S.!!!!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

vadsy said:


> I agree, although I think Dave was just bringing it up to draw attention as to how the conservative membership here don’t draw attention to the political threads in the general forum and we can’t delete it because we don’t have enough content here as is.


Close, very close, but it is an interesting dynamic.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I still like the music though.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

AJ6stringsting said:


> If I move to Canada, I go there to become 100% Canadian and I would rather work than have a hand out ....I'd rather be a functional Canadian Citizen ....not a transplant leach from the U. S.!!!!


IOW,, like most immigrants!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

davetcan said:


> I still like the music though.


I'm one of those who loves Neil's writing and who loves his acoustic work (guitar, piano whatever) but when he straps on the Les Paul......not so much.

I have a really excellent concert LP called Live at the Cellar Door. For me, that's the best of Neil Young.

















Tell Me Why
Only Love can Break Your Heart
After the Gold Rush
Expecting to Fly
Bad Fog of Loneliness
Old Man
Birds

Don't Let it Bring You Down
See the Sky About to Rain
Cinnamon Girl
I am a Child
Down by the River
Flying on the Ground is Wrong


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I love to listen to the early stuff but i can only do it when my wife is out of the house


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

davetcan said:


> I love to listen to the early stuff but i can only do it when my wife is out of the house


she doesn't like Neil?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

She doesn't mind the music, it's only when he opens his mouth 

I just figure it's an acquired taste, similar to Dylan.



vadsy said:


> she doesn't like Neil?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

davetcan said:


> She doesn't mind the music, it's only when he opens his mouth
> 
> I just figure it's an acquired taste, similar to Dylan.



And Guns n Roses and Rush.

My wife doesn't mind Rush music but as soon as Geddy starts singing.....

For me it's Guns n Roses. I like the songs but Axel Rose.....no so much.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

davetcan said:


> She doesn't mind the music, it's only when he opens his mouth
> 
> I just figure it's an acquired taste, similar to Dylan.


she seems to have good taste.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Outside of sticking with me for 40 odd years she does . It was music that brought us together.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I wonder if there's anybody that's heard all his songs. 
He's not getting any younger, one day he'll be reminisced about as one of the most prolific, under-rated song writers of the 20th century.
Nobody's done as many genres (some better, some worse), there's always something you haven't heard before.


----------

